
Photoreal Roman Emperor Project - mbroncano
https://medium.com/@voshart/photoreal-roman-emperor-project-236be7f06c8f
======
golem14
Nice idea! Some of the folks from the middle east came out very well.

The posters are a nice touch. I would prefer high quality/resolution downloads
of the faces to build my own gallery, however. BTW, would be nice to include a
few more famous faces, e.g. Julius Caesar, Cicero, etc.

